# Jointech Vs Incra Router Table fences



## KWD (Oct 21, 2008)

I need a good comparison between Incra Table Saw fence and router Combo and Jointech "Saw Train Table saw fence and router table extension.
1. Why is jointech so much more in price?
2. What are the pro's and cons of right table or left table extension for the router table portion.
3. Will the Incra work with the jointech smartlift?
4. Is one easier than the other to use?
5. Is it true that you must drill holes to mount the rail system on a delta contractors saw and with the incra you can use existing holes that are used with the tubular stock railing?
6. Which fense is easier to take off and put back on?

Most of the information out there is on old incra or jointech; are there any recent comparisons out there. Also, I have contacted both companies and neither is doing any wood working shows any longer so if you have experience please comment.

If you could help I would be very greatful!
KWD


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Both of these are good systems.. There is curiousgeorge (Joint tech Owner) and Nickbee is a Incra owner..

I have just done what you asked of in this Question after all my looking up talking and looking up again.. I got the Incra LS Super system.. Its just dose crap loads of stuff, Joints WOW Joints, and then it all so has a lot of other features.

But see what Curiousgeorge says and Nickbee there the main men to ask, Im only new but here but I did just do this and like I say I settled on the LS Super System.

Cheers Noel


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome KWD! I went with the Jointech system for one reason only. Well, maybe two. First, I have a Shopsmith and Jointech makes a system that fits my machine without any modifications and second, I bought it on sale for around $500. Other than that I really don't think there is all that much difference between the two systems. They both use the lead screw technology and can make some beautiful joinery after you overcome the learning curve. You will not, repeat not, be able to make perfect joints the first few tries on either system without making some firewood.


----------

